# Filterteich / Klärteich / Pflanzenteich geplant - Anregungen erwünscht.



## Mondragor (29. Mai 2015)

Hallo, 

für meinen Teich (Parameter siehe Profil) plane ich längerfristig einen Naturnahen Pflanzenteich als biologischen Klärteich.
Da ich überhaupt keine Ahnung davon habe, welche Größe dieser mindestens braucht, welche Aufbau-mögliochkeiten es dazu gibt (Bachlauf wäre beispielsweise schön) und wie die Befplanzungszonen 
auszusehen haben, damit das Ganze naturnahe aussieht und auch das menschliche Auge erfreut, 
würde ich mich über jede Anregung freuen.

Grüße,
Christian


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (31. Mai 2015)

Hallo Christian,

Da gibt es viele verschiedene Möglichkeiten...

Erstmal muss man sich grundsätzlich entscheiden, ob man 

einen Filterteich oder Graben will, also offenes Gewässer mit Pflanzen, oder 
einen bepflanzten Bodenfilter, also ein durchströmtes Substrat in dem auch entsprechende Pflanzen wachsen.
Für die erste Lösung muss man dann noch entscheiden, ob man auch den groben Dreck da rein lässt (NG Version) oder eine mechanische Vorfiltration einbaut
Bei Version 2 gibt es dann die verschiedenen Möglichkeiten der Durchströmung des Substrats, etc.
Eine gute Vorfiltration ist hier aber Pflicht.

Zu beiden Themen gibt es hier sehr viele Beiträge --> Suchfunktion!

Grundsätzlich sollte man so einen Filter so groß wie möglich bauen.
Ich finde den Bodenfilter toll, aber es gibt auch tolle Filtergräben, wobei ich glaube das eine Mehrheit da eine mechanische Vorfiltration besser findet als die NG Version.

Und es gibt natürlich auch noch zig Mischlösungen.

Es kommt halt auch immer sehr auf die örtlichen Gegebenheiten an. Ich würde aber in jedem Fall versuchen dies als Schwerkraftsystem zu bauen und Luftheber zu verwenden.

Viel Erfolg mit dem Projekt,

Knut


----------



## meinereiner (31. Mai 2015)

Hallo Christian,

bezüglich Bodenfilter siehe hier:
http://www.bodenfilter.de/bodenfilt1.htm

In Stichworten:
- vertikal durchflossener bewachsener Bodenfilter.
- Tiefe ca. 50 cm.
- Wasserzufluss oben
- Wasserabfluss unten mit Drainagerohren

Im normalen Teichfilter (biologische Abteilung) wird mithilfe von Bakterien (die dazu Sauerstoff brauchen) die (giftigen) Ausscheidungen der Fische am Ende in Nitrat umgewandelt.
Im Bodenfilter leben im unteren Wurzelbereich (sauerstoffarmer Bereich) Bakterien die das Nitrat in Luftstickstoff umwandeln, das damit aus dem Wasser entweichen kann.
Zusätzlich hemmt die Lebensgemeinschaft der verschiedenen (guten) Bakterien die Vermehrung der schlechten Bakterien.

Ich hoffe ich habe das soweit noch richtig im Kopf gehabt.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## wander-falke (4. Juni 2015)

Hallo Christian,

herzlich willkommen im Forum
ichhabe auch noch einen Link der von interesse ist:

http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1054

Viel Spass im Forum


----------



## Mondragor (20. Juni 2015)

Hallo Leute,

ich würde da eher in Richtung Filterteich / Filtergraben tendieren wollen, da diese meines Erachtens besser in unseren Garten passen würden.
Hat jemand ähnliche Links auch für Filtergraben, wo das so gut erklärt ist wie in den bereits geposteten Links für bewachsene Bodenfilter?

Grüße,
Christian


----------



## PeBo (20. Juni 2015)

Hallo Christian,
vielleicht wäre ja ein Filtergraben in der Form eines Bachlaufs für dich richtig. Ich betreibe so etwas schon seit langem und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Bei mir ist es ein circa 5 m langer  Bachlauf ganz ohne Stufen alles auf einem Niveau.  Der Graben hat ein rechteckiges Profil circa 40 cm tief und 50 cm breit. Der Zulauf ist direkt vom Ausgang des Filters. Der Auslauf geht in den Teich. Im Teich habe ich einen kleinen Graben direkt hinter der Randbepflanzung, so dass das Wasser auch dort noch zusätzlich gefiltert wird. Man sieht auf dem einen Bild genau, dass an dieser Stelle wo das Wasser von hinten um die Bepflanzung strömt, die Pflanzen wesentlich höher sind.  An Pflegemaßnahmen habe ich bisher nur dass ich öfter mal Pflanzen entnehmen muss damit genügend Wasser durchlaufen kann.  Durch das entfernen der Pflanzen (Biomasse) entnehme ich dem Teich natürlich auch Nährstoffe. Die Bilder habe ich gerade eben mit dem Handy geschossen.

Peter


----------



## Mondragor (20. Juni 2015)

Hallo Peter.
Das geht schon einmal in die richtige Richtung. Ich dachte mir das quasi als kaskade mit einem vom Wasserstand her erhobenen Niveau im Pflanzenteich, der durch einen Bachlauf gespeist wird und in die Uferzone des vorhandenen, mit Fischen besetzten Teiches. Der vorhandene Fischteich selbst soll auch in der Sumpfzone bepflanzt werden, damit Farbe und Natur ins Bild rückt. Hierbei wäre es erst einmal interessant zu wissen, wie das Verhältnis zwischen Fischteich-Volumen und Filterteich-Volumen sowie die Tiefe sein müssen, um idealerweise auch ganzjährig betrieben werden zu können. Diese Parameter sind deshalb wichtig, damit man den Garten entsprechend umgestalten kann, vielleicht müssen Bäume versetzt werden...
Wenn diese Parameter erst einmal klar wären, könnte ich überlegen, ob es ein Folienteich oder ein Becken werden soll. Ein Becken wäre aus offensichtlichen Gründen leichter umsetzbar. Es soll dann möglichst naturnah aussehen, allerdings soll schon eine Auswahl an Pflanzen möglich sein, die einen sind weniger schön als die anderen...
In diese Richtung geht die Überlegung und da wären nun einige Antworten gefragt.
Also bei Deinen Maßen wäre das ja gerade 1 m³ Wasser im Filtergraben.
Die Fragen, die sich für meine Vorstellungen also ergeben sind:

Welche Größe und Tiefe wäre erforderlich?
Welche Stufen sollten eingeplant werden?
Welche Durchflussmenge je Zeiteinheit wäre sinnvoll (ggf. Minimum / Maximum)?
Wie sähe dann die grundlegende Gestaltung aus, Substrate und dergleichen?


----------



## PeBo (20. Juni 2015)

Hallo Christian,

Grüße und Volumen des Pflanzenteiches sind sicherlich abhängig von deinem Fischbesatz.

Ich weiß nicht was du derzeit als Filter betreibst, aber ich würde diesen auf jeden Fall vor den Pflanzenteich setzen.  Ich habe in meinem "Filterbachlauf" unter den Pflanzen so ein dickes gelbes Drainagerohr liegen. Am Anfang hatte ich das mit ein.paar Kieselsteinen beschwert. Diese wurden aber nachdem die Pflanzen entsprechend verwurzelt waren wieder entfernt. Ich würde den Pflanzenteich aber auch nicht zu groß planen - rechne damit, dass du dort eher immer wieder mal Pflanzen entnehmen musst und alle 7-10 Jahre den Teich entschlammen musst .

Liebe Grüße
Peter


----------



## Mondragor (20. Juni 2015)

Hallo Peter.

Momentan habe ich einen kleinen Schaumstofffilter mit 2 UVC-Vorklärern, 
36 und 11 watt vorgeschaltet, um den Fischteich klar zu bekommen. 
Es ist geplant, diesen durch einen deutlich größeren Filter zu ersetzen. 
Ich hatte geplant, eine Mauer aus alten roten ziegelsteinen zu bauen, durch 
ein Schweinestallfenster soll dann der Auslass der Filteranlage in den ersten 
Bachlauf münden, der in den den Filterteich führen soll. So bekommt das Ganze
ein sehr uriges Grundbild, finde ich.


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (20. Juni 2015)

Hallo Christian

Hast du schon bei NG (Naturagart) geschaut? http://www.naturagart.com/klares-wasser-im-teich/filtergraben

Da findet man viele Infos zum Filtergraben.
Über die Vor-und Nachteile dieses Konzeptes ist hier schon viel diskutiert worden. 
Ich würde eine mechanische Vorfilterung einplanen...

Viele Grüße, 

Knut


----------



## Mondragor (20. Juni 2015)

Vielen Dank Knut.
Auf der Seite war ich schon und habe da auch ein Video gesehn zum Thema Filtergraben.
Auch einen Vortrag zum gesamtthema habe ich dort gesehen.


----------



## Zacky (20. Juni 2015)

Ich möchte mich mal kurz einbinden und hätte 2 Fragen!?



PeBo schrieb:


> ..wo das Wasser von hinten um die Bepflanzung strömt, die Pflanzen wesentlich höher sind.


Hast Du eine Theorie oder Erklärung für dieses Phänomen? Wenn ja, bitte mal erklären und wenn nicht.. Könnte es evtl. am Sauerstoffeintrag auf den ersten paar Metern/Zentimetern liegen? Könntest Du dahingehend evtl. einen Testlauf machen und an den folgenden Positionen, wo das Wachstum nachlässt (vorrausgesetzt es sind ähnlich hoch wachsende Pflanzen) zusätzliche Lüftersteine oder Ähnliches einlegen und später berichten.



PeBo schrieb:


> ein dickes gelbes Drainagerohr liegen


Nutzt Du diese als Verteilerleitung und läuft dort das Wasser hinein und dann in den Pflanzengraben oder ziehst Du das Wasser darüber ab und es läuft weiter zum Teich!?

Sorry, für die Fragen und die Bitte, wenn es ein wenig aus dem Rahmen fällt!


----------



## PeBo (20. Juni 2015)

Hallo Christian, das klingt doch alles schon recht gut. Ich würde diesen Schaumstofffilter erst einmal so belassen und nachdem dein Pflanzenteich in Betrieb ist, das ganze erst einmal über einen längeren Zeitraum beobachten. Vielleicht reicht diese Lösung ja schon!  
Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man bei Änderungen am Teich dem Ganzen doch noch etwas Zeit geben soll. Durch die zusätzliche Klär- Stufe wird dein Filter auf Dauer sicherlich weniger zu tun bekommen.

Den Filter ersetzen kannst du auch noch später.

Peter


----------



## Mondragor (20. Juni 2015)

Hallo Peter,

das kann ich mir vorstellen, v.a. weil vorher noch der Bodenmulm abgesaugt wird.
Momentan rührt die Pumpe recht tief im Mulm und das macht natürlich schnell den Filter voll.
Zu Deiner Frage nach dem Fischbesatz.
Ich habe 10 goldorffen, 9 Shubunkins und 5 Gründlinge, ein Stör, der mal mit dabei war, ist 
wohl von einem Vogel geholt worden. Sehr schade. Damals war das Wasser glasklar, obwohl
nur mit 11 W UVC vorgeklärt worden war, daher vermute ich, dass der Stör einem Reier zum
Opfer fiel.


----------



## PeBo (20. Juni 2015)

Hallo Zacky,
das Drainagerohr ist genau 10 Meter lang mit einem Verbindungsstück. Dieses habe ich als "Schleife" direkt in den Filterbachlauf gelegt. Am einen Ende, wo der Zulauf vom Filter ist, ist das Rohr auch noch zu sehen. Es ging mir dabei einfach nur darum, dass das Wasser nicht nur oberflächlich über die Pflanzen läuft, sondern auch die Wurzeln durchströmt.
Hier mal ein Bild:
 

Das ich das Wasser nochmal im Teich von hinten um die Pflanzen herumgeführt habe, darauf kam ich bei einem Teichumbau. Aber das Resultat ist phänomenal!

Hier noch mal ein Bild, auf dem du links die gleichen Pflanzen wie rechts siehst, mit dem Unterschied, dass die rechte Seite von hinten durchströmt wird:


----------



## PeBo (20. Juni 2015)




----------



## PeBo (20. Juni 2015)

Hallo Zacky, ich habe gerade noch ein Panoramafoto von meiner Bepflanzung am Teich gemacht. Ich denke, darauf kann man den Größenunterschied von normal zu durchströmt noch deutlicher sehen:

  

Gruß 

Peter


----------



## PeBo (20. Juni 2015)

Hallo Christian, ich kenne mich da nicht allzugut aus, aber ich würde denen Fischbesatz als noch moderat bezeichnen - wie schon gesagt erst mal probieren und der neuen Bepflanzung eine Chance geben, dann erst an den Filter gehen.

Peter


----------



## Zacky (20. Juni 2015)

Der vordere "gut durchwachsene" Bereich wird ausschließlich durch das einströmende Wasser durchströmt!? Oder hast Du da noch einen Trick!?

Wie gesagt, wenn sich dieses Wachstum durch den angereicherten Sauerstoffgehalt ergeben sollte, dann wäre es klasse, wenn Du einen Test mit zusätzlicher Teichbelüftung machen könntest.

Oder habe ich Dich richtig verstanden, dass Du lediglich nochmal direkt das Teichwasser in diesen Bereich einleitest!?


----------



## PeBo (20. Juni 2015)

Hallo Zacky, ja du richtig verstanden, das Wasser, welches vom Filter kommt, geht durch den Filterbachlauf und läuft dann zwischen Teichrand und Bepflanzung - also praktisch durch die Pflanzung in den Teich. Ich habe hier jetzt noch mal ein Bild, wo ich die Pflanzen etwas zur Seite gelegt habe, damit man den Rand sieht. Ich hoffe du kannst es erkennen:

    

Und hier noch mal ein Bild aus einer anderen Perspektive:

 

Ich würde das gerne probieren mit einer Sauerstoffanreicherung, nur komme ich mit dem Ausströmer sicherlich nur schwer zwischen die existierenden Pflanzen. 

Ich habe mir das immer so erklärt, dass noch Nährstoffe in den gefilterten Wasser enthalten sind, die die Pflanzen zu mehr Wachstum animieren.

Peter


----------



## Mondragor (20. Juni 2015)

Hallo Peter, 
auch gut, dann habe ich mehr Geld für die Bepflanzung und den Filterteichbau in der Anfangszeit.
Klar, das wäre das große Wunschziel, dass ein mechanischer Filter quasi überflüssig ist.


----------

